

Free to play iOS game generates revenue by mining Bitcoin while users play  - Bleau
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/AlexandruBleau/20140331/214368/How_playing_quotThe_Way_Homequot_earns_us_revenue_by_mining_Bitcoin.php

======
tudorizer
Did anybody calculate the hashrate for iPads?

